
Photo of Zuck's notes, by AP's andyharnik - robtaylor
https://twitter.com/becket/status/983846618263891968/photo/1
======
robtaylor
Direct link to :large version on twitter image host
[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DadTMxlW4AAUz_h.jpg:large](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DadTMxlW4AAUz_h.jpg:large)

